# What makes a man decide to propose?



## Tarq46 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi this is a question specifically for currently married men who took a pretty long time to propose to their now wife despite her really wanting him to. 

Very specific yes I apologise but will I will welcome anything at all from anyone that feels they can contribute. 

So the 3 part question goes like this: What was initially holding you back, what made you decide to propose in the end, and do you feel you are happy now and that you have made the right decision?

Thanks very much for your time.


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

OK, I'll bite. At first I thought of some smart *ss answer, but you have a good question. 

My answers refer to me proposing to my current wife.

What was holding me back? I was still reeling from the betrayal of my ex wife and wasn't ready for marriage yet. It took me about three years to even get to where I was capable of dating. Then I dated my current wife for three years before I proposed. 

What prompted me to propose in the end? After three years of dating I was able to see the stark contrast between my ex wife and then girlfriend. The main thing I could see was girlfriend was absolutely honest and had a high degree of loyalty that ex didn't have. 

I could see that we had gone as far in our relationship as we could without getting married and so far it was great. I intuitively knew we could be happy together so I proposed on bended knee. 

Am I (we) happy now and did I make the right decision? Yes. Very much so. I now know the difference between a woman with integrity and one without. 

Honesty and loyalty. Absolutely indispensable.


----------



## tryingpatience (May 7, 2014)

What held me back was that I didn't feel ready. Mentally or financially.

I realized that I would never completely be ready and took a chance because I did want to marry her

At the time I believe I made the right decision


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

What nade me propose to my wife was, she was completely honest with me. Did not play any games with me, and showed me that she wanted to be with me both emotionally and physically. Our only down fall to this was, we dated for 5 months before we got married. But i knew what i wanted in a woman, and her in a man. Funny how things change though.


----------

